# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Molim mišljenje - Koliko dugo beba može biti u AS?

## iv6300

Ispričavam se ako je netko već postavio ovo pitanje...

Čula sam s više strana da nije preporučljivo da tek rođena beba sjedi u autosjedalici duže od 15-30 min pa molim mišljenje savjetnika.

Sljedeći tjedan bi trebala roditi dvojčeke, autosjedalice su spremne već mjesec dana, a od bolnice do kuće imamo 1,5 - 2 sata vožnje. S bebama će možda trebati i duže. 

Sad ne znam da li da trčim kupiti košare ili da svakih pola sata stanemo da se malo ispruže?? 

Čini mi se jako skupo kupovati još i košare kad smo namjerno uzeli autosjedalice koje možemo montirati na kolica. 


Hvala,
Iv.[/code]

----------


## Ancica

Ma kakve kosare, zaboravi to. Osim ako ih ne zelis zastititi.

Ok cete biti, no frks.

Tu kod mene u lokalnoj bolnici (preko bare) nedonoscad testiraju za autosjedalicu tako da bebu postave u autosjedalicu na 90 min i prate je. Rijetko koje zavrsi u autokreveticu (definitivno ne u kosari!).

Ako su ti bebe zdrave, u terminu i dovoljne tezine za as koja se postavlja unazad u polulezecem polozaju (obicno barem 2,5 kg, al ovisi u as), to vam je daleko najbolja opcija. Stanite svakih sat i pol do dva protegnut noge ili na cicanje, a ako te frka, sjedni se otraga s njima (ako stanes, i obavezno se vezi i nemoj da ti pada napamet da ih dojis u voznji kao sto nekima je 8) ).

I nek bu sve kao po spagici, pozitivno i ispunjavajuce sljedeci tjedan   :Heart:

----------


## iv6300

Hvala puno za odgovor, sad sam mirna. 
Ljudi pričaju svašta protiv autosjedalica, valjda zato jer nisu informirani...

Thnx, nadam se da bude sve ok prošlo.

----------


## Tiwi

Sve ti je rekla Ancica. 

Ja ću dodati samo iskustvo vožnje - prije nekih 8 mjeseci  :Smile: 

Vozili smo se iz rodilišta do doma sveukupno 1 i 45 minuta. Bebać je uglavnom spavao u autosjedalici. U nju smo ga smjestili odmah gore u rodilištu kad ga je sestra presvukla iz bolničke u našu robicu. Istina, nije znala to sve zakopčati, ali zato smo mi tu. 

Nama je bilo najjednostavnije nabaviti AS + bazu. 

Sretno idući tjedan   :Love:

----------


## Tiwi

edit: *1 sat i 45 min*

----------


## daddycool

> Čini mi se jako skupo kupovati još i košare kad smo namjerno uzeli autosjedalice koje možemo montirati na kolica.


o AS su ti cure sve rekle. ja bi samo napomenuo da ukoliko ih vozite u AS na kolicima, vrijedi isto pravilo o duljini boravka u AS. zato ako se kanite puno šetati s klincima u kolicima ja bi vam za tu svrhu preporučio košare.

----------


## Amalthea

*iv6300* samo još mala nevezana napomena - bebe nisu bile ispružene u tvom trbuhu zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci pa im neće biti ništa tih par sati u vožnji.  :Wink: 

Povremeno stati, odmoriti, nahraniti ako treba i - dalje.

Sretan put i sretan porod!   :Heart:

----------


## borka

A koliko dugo u jaje-autosjedalici smije biti beba od 2,5 mjeseca? Ima li nekih ograničenja? 
to je autosjedalica što se dobije sa kolicima 3u1, Jane Nomad Formula Rebel.

----------


## daddycool

> A koliko dugo u jaje-autosjedalici smije biti beba od 2,5 mjeseca? Ima li nekih ograničenja? 
> to je autosjedalica što se dobije sa kolicima 3u1, Jane Nomad Formula Rebel.


ne ovisi to o modelu sjedalice
a što se tiče uzrasta od 2,5 mjeseca, pravilo je jednako

----------


## stray_cat

mislim da je maxi cosi nekad negdje objavio da je 45 min vrijeme koje je dozvoljeno ali...

ti iz bolnice ne izlazis 2 sata nakon poroda kao mi u nl (ako i radjas u bolnici) i neces bebe vozat svaki dan satima u auto sjedalici. osjetit ces po putu kad im treba pauza, u trenu kad pomislis da li im je previse to je to, instinkti ti govore daa im treba pauza i poslusaj samu sebe

u nl je masovna pojava da roditelji umjesto kolica sa kosarom za lezanje koriste auto sjedalicu nataknutu na kotace i masovno ostavljaju djecu da spavaju u auto sjedalici kad u njima zaspu i ispalo je da dolazi do problema sa probavom, cak su povezali sa smrcu u koljevci

----------


## tenshi

jel beba od 7 mj (ne sjedi jos sama, ali na dobrom je putu   :Grin:  ) smije biti 2 sata u sjedalici bez da stajemo i ispruzujemo se? danas bi isli na festival bajki, a kako se vracamo navecer, kalkuliram, ako zaspi... nju kad se probudi, zivcana je i onda nema sanse da izbjegnemo urlanje do zagreba... :/

----------


## daddycool

ako nema problema s vožnjom u AS ne bi trebao biti problem ako je jednom u AS 2 sata
nije sveto pismo 105 minuta i ni minute više pa da sad stajete 10 minuta od kuće i budite dijete kako bi se protegnuli
ali kad nakon 2 sata stignete na odredište nemojte je ostavljati da spava dalje u AS
i sorry što kasnim s odgovorom

----------


## Fish

Ja bih samo nadodala da mi djecu nismo vadili iz AS kad bi nastavili spavati doma, nego smo pod donji dio AS stavljali jastuk, tako da bi dijete bilo u ležećem s nogicama gore, što mu ne smeta (sve ovo u sigurnoj okolini), a u kolicima smo uvijek imali sling, jer kako dijete raste, često baš i nije raspoloženo za horizontalu u šetnji...

----------


## pikula

Mi imamo ta kolica .u kojima je AS namontirana tako da je beba u ležećem savijenom položaju. Ako se šetamo po vani svaki dan sat- dva, ali je izvadim dok smo u parku/na kavi jel' to rizično za bebu od 2 i pol mjeseca? Košara mi jednostavno ne stane u stan.

----------


## daddycool

teško je raditi takve procjene
u svakom slučaju AS grupe 0+ (jaje) nisu idealan položaj za bebu već su dizajnirane prvenstveno za potrebe prijevoza i u prvim tjednima pa i mjesecima, treba ih koristiti samo kad je nužno

----------


## pikula

šmrc  :Sad:  onda mi preostaje samo marama, kičma će mi otpasti. A od koliko mjeseci smiju u to jaje na duže?

----------


## daddycool

dijete uzrasta tvojeg djeteta ne bi trebalo baš biti neko opterećenje na kičmu  :Confused: 

"jaje" je autosjedalica, znači to mu je primarna namjena. možeš ti dijete šetati u njemu i vjerojatno mu neće ništa biti, ali se ne preporuča. za koji mjesec će se već moći voziti u "normalnoj", polusjedećoj sjedalici od kolica.

----------


## pikula

Samo pokušavam shvatiti, oprosti ako te gnjavim , da li onda za par mjeseci, kad bi smjela u polusjedeću AS,  smije u tom jajetu šetati okolo? Naravno da ne želim naškoditi bebinom zdravlju nikako.
A što se moje kičme tiče, treće dijete, sva dojena i nošena godinama, a mama više nije u cvijetu mladosti,pa i ovih 6kg osjeća  :Embarassed:

----------


## daddycool

kad sam napisao polusjedećoj sjedalici od kolica podrazumijevao sam većinu kolica, nisam spominjao polusjedeću AS. "jaje" je već polusjedeća AS.
"jaje" je neudobno i tijesno i ja osobno (što nema veze sa bilo kakvim preporukama proizvođača) bih izbjegavao korištenje "jajeta" za šetnje u bilo kojoj dobi djeteta. naravno, ima situacija kada je to praktično, ali za nekoliko mjeseci dijete će ti već moći biti u bilo kakvim kolicima, zašto inzistirati na korištenju "jajeta"?

----------


## pomikaki

> kad sam napisao polusjedećoj sjedalici od kolica podrazumijevao sam većinu kolica, nisam spominjao polusjedeću AS. "jaje" je već polusjedeća AS.
> "jaje" je neudobno i tijesno i ja osobno (što nema veze sa bilo kakvim preporukama proizvođača) bih izbjegavao korištenje "jajeta" za šetnje u bilo kojoj dobi djeteta. naravno, ima situacija kada je to praktično, ali za nekoliko mjeseci dijete će ti već moći biti u bilo kakvim kolicima, zašto inzistirati na korištenju "jajeta"?


pa nekima je praktičnije, prije svega što djeca često budu mirnija u poluležećem položaju, umjesto u potpuno ležećem 
a tih nekoliko mjeseci ženi na porodiljnom može izgledati kao vječnost  :Grin: 

meni jaje nije išlo na kolica pa to nisam prakticirala, ali ni dijete nije išlo u ležeći položaj  :psiholog: 

(jasno mi je da nije najsretnije rješenje, ali razumijem i zašto se koristi)

----------

